

Where the fuck should I eat - fersho311
http://wherethefuckshouldigotoeat.com/

======
Toucan
It's a joke, not a recommendation engine or search engine.

An old joke at that: <http://whatthefuckshouldimakefordinner.com/index.php>

------
theorique
Ooh, profanity! Does that mean you're extra edgy?

~~~
sp332
If he's from California, no it's normal. Edit: apparently the consultancy is
in the UK so it's "funny". <http://www.coolography.co.uk/>

~~~
theorique
ahh, got it. I don't object to profanity in general, maybe I just missed the
joke.

------
freehunter
One side effect of creatives getting a lot more... casual... in their naming
schemes: blocked by the corporate proxy.

~~~
dopp
^^ this. Most of the sites containing such words are classified by Websense as
"tasteless".

------
gdarren
As of 3:30pm EST, this had 0 Facebook likes, 178 tweets and 228 Google +1's.
Personally, I take that as proof of Google's superior social network.

~~~
joshuahedlund
I would take it as evidence of an error in the Facebook count.

------
dmd
This is probably the best chance I'll ever get to promote my own project, The
Recipe Master: <http://3e.org/soup/>

~~~
jack-r-abbit
I'd say that is a pretty good start. But I think you need to expand your
recipe index. I tried several different sets of ingredients and it just kept
telling me to make soup.

~~~
run4yourlives
if ingredients in recipe.ingredients:

suggest recipe

else:

suggest soup

------
theoj
I think you are automatically limiting your audience with the high level of
profanity on the site. Don't get me wrong, I like the functionality it
provides -- but find a better way to grab the audience's attention. Look to
Zappos and some other companies for friendly, engaging copy.

~~~
harryh
You're missing the fucking point.

------
gee_totes
What, no easter egg when I type in "Your Mom"? Come'on!

------
SeanLuke
I typed in my zip code and the first result I got was one of the worst
restaurants in the area. Not a good sign for a recommender engine.

~~~
jonah
Yeah. IHOP was the second option for me.

------
run4yourlives
Some Fucking Points:

1\. You should already know where the fuck I am, it's 2012.

2\. Maybe you'd really fucking impress me if this was a mobile app. (You'd
also know where the fuck I was)

3\. Don't fucking send me to a place across town, what the fuck.

------
lumberjack
I find it a tad bit too minimalistic. Why not use a tagged based search, like
"pizza in san antonio texas"?

And the domain name, is too long. People will misremember and mistype it as
"wherethefucktoeat.com" or "wherethefuckshouldieat.com" or similiar.

------
Skroob
My coworking space comes up on the drinking site.

So that's pretty accurate, actually.

------
VeejayRampay
This is one fucking funny recommendation engine.

------
tomrod
I'm not really all that impressed. It needs to widen the search area to a few
km and drop the profanity.

~~~
andrewguenther
It's a joke.

~~~
dopp
You mean it's a fucking joke.

------
keithvan
I think this was inspired by the original:
<http://whatthefuckshouldimakefordinner.com/>

edit: beaten to it!

------
jonathanjaeger
My favorite: <http://www.whatthefuckismysocialmediastrategy.com/>

------
hobin
Huh. I half expected it to just say in big letters "PREPARE YER OWN FRAKKIN'
FOOD." (Pronounce with a Scottish accent.) A shame it doesn't.

------
blahedo
I typed in my zip code and got "Can't find shit there. Try somewhere else."
Thanks, wtfsie!

~~~
AlecSchueler
wtfsie wouldn't be a bad domain name, actually.

------
mehulkar
How soon is 'coming soon' for the mobile app?

~~~
linker3000
How the fuck should I know.

~~~
mehulkar
touche.

